# Dynaudio System 242 ($360 shipped)



## masse1369

I just bought a set. Let's hope they are real. Ships from Malaysia. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Crossing my fingers for ya but I'd be pretty worried. :worried:


----------



## masse1369

He's sold some Focal and Hertz stuff and got positive feedback. I looked at all of the feedback and he is at 100%. I'm covered. I will verify them when I get them obviously.


----------



## masse1369

Just realized I posted this in the wrong section. Mods please move. TIA.


----------



## BadSS

FartinInTheTub said:


> Crossing my fingers for ya but I'd be pretty worried. :worried:


Ditto. The logo on the woofer grills are at the bottom of this set. All the other sets I've seen,,, and verified by the Dynaudio web site,, the logo is at the top of the woofer grills. That may or may not mean anything though.


----------



## Niebur3

BadSS said:


> Ditto. The logo on the woofer grills are at the bottom of this set. All the other sets I've seen,,, and verified by the Dynaudio web site,, the logo is at the top of the woofer grills. That may or may not mean anything though.


Exactly, can almost guarantee these are fake. In fact, when you look at the detailed feedback, someone accused him already on another product he sold. "product was not real-compared to authentic bov.also, does not open causing surge"

Most people wouldn't know what to look for on the Herts and Focal, both of which have been counterfeited in the past as well.


----------



## Victor_inox

masse1369 said:


> He's sold some Focal and Hertz stuff and got positive feedback. I looked at all of the feedback and he is at 100%. I'm covered. I will verify them when I get them obviously.


most people will have no idea what to look for as far as there sound coming out of them. Ebay taking counterfeit goods sold on their site very seriously you still protected if you can prove that it`s fake, usually manufacturer involved in cases like that, good luck to you! but I seriously doubt genuine dyns for 1/3 of retail.


----------



## Yankeesound

i bet OP was happy and excited but now worried. Good luck dude


----------



## masse1369

Like I said I figured it was worth a try. Not worried about it. If they're fake I will fight it and get my money back.


----------



## Victor_inox

masse1369 said:


> Like I said I figured it was worth a try. Not worried about it. If they're fake I will fight it and get my money back.


 please don`t ignore this tread, post reply regardless.


----------



## SkizeR

why does no one get that speakers from these random countries (mostly Malaysia) are fake.. -_-


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> why does no one get that speakers from these random countries (mostly Malaysia) are fake.. -_-


that was rhetorical question, right?


----------



## masse1369

There is a 14 Day return policy. I'm protected through PayPal and eBay Buyer Protection. Also, looking at other pictures, Wooferetc show the grilles with the logo on the bottom as well. Obviously they're not an authorized dealer, but still seem to be a totally legit company. I will keep this post updated. I'm actually starting to believe they are real.  (Don't ask me why...lol)


----------



## hirino

this is my own personal experience with fake malayasia product . i purchased a set of focal krp on ebay asked all the right questions had the seller send me a pic of the serial number that i passed to a focal tech and he confirmed they looked real but he could not trace them back to a dealer so he figured the set had been a warranty exchange and was good.
after receivng the package i realized they came from malaysia and that was my redflag i opened them and they looked to be real until i tried to clean the magnet with a micro fiber and the chrome scrtached, i called focal again send them better close ups and they did confirm they were fake. i called paypal and lucky that i had a statement from focal saying that they were fake otherwise yes i get a full refund but shipping back is 250.00 so being that the speaker were fake i had to sign a waiver saying i would desstroy them and had to shoe pics of such and i got a full refund.

also what i noticed most places hide the location untill its too late . if these dealers are selling a product and shipping is 250 .00 to the u.s. that means the seller has 100 in the set and after all ebay and paypal fees i gurantee that the speakers are fake .


----------



## masse1369

I will have to wait and see. He charged $20 for shipping. Dyn hasn't had the counterfeit issues that Hertz and Focal have had. At least not to my knowledge. I'm supposed to receive them between 9/20-9/25...will be sure to update this thread.


----------



## Yankeesound

But the thing is Why go through all the hassle?, IMO its only me though, lol., I do not think the hassle is worth the time. I really hope for the best for you. Keep us posted


----------



## SkizeR

i honestly still cant believe you have your hopes up lol


----------



## claytonzmvox

honestly, I want to risk my impulse says yes, my heart says no!!! asuhasuhasuahs. What I make friends? The invoice he sent now!!


----------



## hirino

well, since you wont listen to reason look at it this way if the speakers were yours would you sell them shipped to malaysia if you had to pay 250 in shipping and after all ebay fees and paypal? if this guy was in the u.s. id say go for it . also if they indeed are fake you will need proof beyond resonable doubt to get paypal to favor in your side. i had orca design had to send a letter to paypal with the reason why they decide the speakers were fake .also most manufacture will not assist in interenet sale because they are not an authorized product or sale, orca design is one if not the only company that helped me out with fraud!


----------



## claytonzmvox

afterthought, a kit made ​​in Denmark at this price in Malaysia? It's kinda weird, so that the announcement has expired, do not run the risk of buying this kit, good luck buddy!!! I need MW 162 mid bass urgent, someone has a pair to sell?


----------



## mulagain

BadSS said:


> Ditto. The logo on the woofer grills are at the bottom of this set. All the other sets I've seen,,, and verified by the Dynaudio web site,, the logo is at the top of the woofer grills. That may or may not mean anything though.





Niebur3 said:


> Exactly, can almost guarantee these are fake. In fact, when you look at the detailed feedback, someone accused him already on another product he sold. "product was not real-compared to authentic bov.also, does not open causing surge"
> 
> Most people wouldn't know what to look for on the Herts and Focal, both of which have been counterfeited in the past as well.



This might help:

mobile audio solutions

If you're still not convinced, ask him to send you a pic of the inside box lid .... kind of convenient it's cropped out in that pic.

Anyway, +2 to BadSS's comment. Every pair of 242s I've ever seen have the logo on the top, not the bottom. Here's a legitimate set from WoofersEtc for reference:

ESOTEC SYSTEM 242 DYNAUDIO 7" 2-WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS 709481026041 | eBay


----------



## hirino

op if your still not convinced just buy the fakes lol.


----------



## Victor_inox

hirino said:


> op if your still not convinced just buy the fakes lol.


he already did.


----------



## masse1369

So y'all think there is a chance these might not be real, huh?


----------



## Victor_inox

masse1369 said:


> So y'all think there is a chance these might not be real, huh?


That what you think the rest of the crowd pretty damn sure these are fakes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claytonzmvox

I need a pair of midbass to compose a 3-way kit consists of tw scan R30004/602000 midrange and Dynaudio md142. Help me in this same topic please!!
I was thinking about illuminator 15WU/8741T00 8ohms a friend of mine has to sell. It would be a good choice?


----------



## hirino

op there is a 1 % chance that they are real . also i would start looking for dynauduio contact and start building a good relation ship and see if they will assist in determining if the drivers are real and if they would send you some kinfd of statement so you can provide paypal, otherwise paypal will give you a full refund but its on your dime to ship back to the buyer.


----------



## Victor_inox

shipping counterfeit goods is federal felony, PayPal will be satisfied with distraction of said merchandise, don`t forget to picture it though. photograph something else and reselling counterfeit goods would be a felony by itself.
I agree on very slim possibility of these be real. like 0.1%


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> shipping counterfeit goods is federal felony, PayPal will be satisfied with distraction of said merchandise, don`t forget to picture it though. photograph something else and reselling counterfeit goods would be a felony by itself.
> I agree on very slim possibility of these be real. like 0.1%


i wouldnt even give it 0.1% ...


----------



## Victor_inox

The PayPal Controversy Over Destroying Counterfeit Objects - Core77


----------



## hirino

Victor_inox said:


> The PayPal Controversy Over Destroying Counterfeit Objects - Core77


i have had an experience with fake focal and yes paypal does order you to destroy the item but first you must provide beyond doubt that the item is fake . you cant just call paypal and say that any item is fake you need hard evidence from a third party that is qualified to properly analize the item . so for example you cant just go to best buy and say take a look @ my dynaudio because they wont be able to tell.
also my fake focals so were close to the real one's that it was very difficult.


----------



## Victor_inox

hirino said:


> my fake focals so were close to the real one's that it was very difficult.


did you test how they sound?


----------



## hirino

Victor_inox said:


> did you test how they sound?


nope fake is fake and i destroyed them.


----------



## Victor_inox

hirino said:


> nope fake is fake and i destroyed them.


To bad it would be nice to know how fakes sounds 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hirino

Victor_inox said:


> To bad it would be nice to know how fakes sounds
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


google fake focals and you will see plenty of pepole say they sound like crapp. also fakes invest more time in trying to duplicate the cosmetics apperance than the sound . also the main give away was when i took a micro fiber towel on the bottom chrome of the magnet and it got scratched i was k
like wtf ???


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> The PayPal Controversy Over Destroying Counterfeit Objects - Core77


i can see where the seller is coming from.. its tough doing everything over the internet and with people (paypal) who know nothing about what is being disputed. None the less if there is sheer proof from a company (i.e. Focal, Hertz) then i can see them immediately asking you to destroy the item.. but not something like in the above story.


----------



## hirino

SkizeR said:


> i can see where the seller is coming from.. its tough doing everything over the internet and with people (paypal) who know nothing about what is being disputed. None the less if there is sheer proof from a company (i.e. Focal, Hertz) then i can see them immediately asking you to destroy the item.. but not something like in the above story.


well, i tell you this there are always 2 sides to every story . in my personal experience paypal has always asked for some specific proof to back any claim, and since the amount of the violin wa so high i cant imagine they just told the seller to destroy the item with out a professional opinion. im not saying paypal is perfect but they do try to be fair .


----------



## edwelly

So... what happened?


----------



## SkizeR

edwelly said:


> So... what happened?


probably still kicking himself for buying them haha


----------



## masse1369

No I had to open a claim. Have not received them yet. Will keep it updated. I got some SB Acoustics mids and SEAS Prestige teeeters to do a simple install. Gonna use a Sundown E8v2 in the stock location.


----------



## Victor_inox

3weeks still waiting,did seller explained delay?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masse1369

Ended up getting a full refund from eBay. Too bad I couldn't get them to see. Oh well, lesson sort of learned.


----------



## claytonzmvox

what happened? you have been refunded? got his money back? speakers arrived?


----------



## masse1369

I got a full refund from eBay through buyer protection. I never received the speakers.


----------

